# Narex Chisels



## Rich Aldrich (Apr 26, 2008)

I just got a set of Narex chisels for my birthday. Tomorrow I should get a chance to try them out and let you know the results. Now I need to get set up with the scary sharp method. Some day, I will spring for the WorkSharp... Hmmm.. maybe Santa will bring one this year.

I got a set of 4 for $22.00. They are Rockwell C 59 hardness and are chrome moly. They are suppose to be the same as the expensive ones, but made in the Czech Republic. I was suprised how long they are - about 10".


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've got one Narex chisel and think it's pretty good quality. 4 for $22 is a great deal....where'd you find that?


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a 4 piece set and I love it. You cant beat that price, I got mine for$38.00 shipped from LEE VALLEY around x-mas.


----------



## Rich Aldrich (Apr 26, 2008)

I got them from Highland Hardware - my wife ordered them on line. 

I have been plowing snow today, so I havent made it to the shop yet. We got 10 inches by Wednesday morning and another 12 inches over night on Thursday. The snow machine (Lake Superior) has been left on. I wish Mother Nature would turn it off! M-28 between Munising and Marquette was close for about 48 hours between Wednesday and Friday. It has been crazy this year.


----------



## Rich Aldrich (Apr 26, 2008)

I just came in from the shop. The chisels work well. Time will tell how well they hold up. I just messed around a bit with them on some maple. They seem to hold an edge.

By the way, we already have three more inches of snow in my fresh plowed driveway. This is getting rediculous. We have had snow on the ground since November 16 and it has been very cold. However, not cold enough to freeze Superior. The only thing that stops the lake effect snow is ice or spring.


----------



## flor1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Just got the set I ordered Sunday from Highland Hardware from what I can see looks to be a great set for the price. Highlands service was second to none seem great to deal with.:thumbsup:


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

I think you will enjoy dealing with HW. I have been dealing with them for about 15 years. 

Might I suggest that you get a set of oilstones. A bit messier, but no water to cause rust and they don't hollow anywhere as quickly as waterstones. In any case, the sharper the better.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm going to drag up an old thread. I have the 6 piece set of Narex chisels and have had them for some time. I use them occasionally, but during my table build I had to use them for some mortise work on the legs of the chairs. I drilled and or routed out the majority of the waste so the chopping would be light and a bit of paring to boot. I think I've decided that these Narex chisels are soft and brittle. It didn't take me very long to roll the edges from the light chopping. And my 5/8" equivalent had 1/8" sliver of metal break off the back of it. I am going to have to do some grinding to get it back to flat. They got the job done, but I'm thinking there are a set of better chisels.....and real mortise chisels in my future. Price to performance I'd say they are fair, but if you can I'd recommend saving more for a better set or make sure you can get some mortise chisels. Just an FYI on a recent experience with them.


----------



## Rich Aldrich (Apr 26, 2008)

I have had good luck with my Narex chisels. I used them to make a work bench for the shop. The bench is made from air dried hard maple cut from my property. The legs have mortise and tennons in the top and bottom horizontal pieces and in the 4 stringers that span between the ends. 

I had no issues with these chisels for this job. I have used them since on other jobs and have only had to touch up the edges with a hone.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The Narex mortise chisels are great! Got a chance to play with a bud's set the other day... I've been looking to get a set and now that I know how nice they are I deff will be. Best deal I found was lee valley, it's about $70 for the set...

~tom


----------

